

A chess program in 481 bytes of x86 machine code - 2510c39011c5
http://nanochess.org/chess6.html

======
2510c39011c5
Here is another HN discussion on chess program in 487 bytes

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8954630](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8954630)

